# Toews Manor- Video!



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

ok- this is the begining vids of my haunt...I still have bit of tweeking to do..enjoy!






the mad lab





the general tour


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You have done alot of work. Nice job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT!
Happy Halloween! & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I like the moving lights, kids will love that.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

LOVE IT! And....is that the Undertaker's theme music from WWE?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

yes it is an I re-mixed it the extra sounds- very creepy!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> yes it is an I re-mixed it the extra sounds- very creepy!


That's just awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> yes it is an I re-mixed it the extra sounds- very creepy!


yeah...i was about to ask about where you got the music from. very imanginative! and the moving lights were AWESOME.

i can already tell that your haunt wil be a very big success!

and you deserve it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job hgrn
nice job on the mixing and lights


----------

